# 1989 R32 GTR



## ferretr32gtr (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi guys can anyone point me in the wright direction for parts for my R32 GTR I am looking for head bolts and water pump and oil pump I would like to perches all my parts from the one seller car has been garaged for the last 9 years so I am a bit out of touch on the places to go for parts.Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

